# Peel and stick tiles over old linoleum tiles?



## dpedsea (May 9, 2009)

I want to do a temporary fix on my basement floor before we do a structural remodel.  As is, the laundry room has old linoleum (I'm guessing) tiles over concrete.  The tiles have an embossed pattern and have been peeled up/come loose in several areas revealing the sticky concrete below.  For aesthetic and tidiness reasons, I thought placing a peel and stick tile floor was a great solution that could last us a few years.  But while the product states it can be used over old clean tiles, a gentleman I spoke to at the home improvement store told me that this will not work at all.  
I would really appreciate any suggestions about or experiences with this product.  Thanks!


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 9, 2009)

Peel & stick woudl be lucky to work over a clean flat surface
I wouldn't even use it for a Temp fix
I've seen too many that in less then a year have a corner(s) pulling up


----------



## dakuda (May 9, 2009)

My utility room has peel and stick tiles over the subfloor.  It was like that when I bought it.  Tiles are cracked, chipped, faded and ugly.  Granted, they have been there for longer than a few years, but they are something that I need to replace.  

I would go for some scrap linoleum rolls that are at the Home Depot or something similar  before I would use peel and stick tiles.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 9, 2009)

dpedsea said:


> The tiles have an embossed pattern and have been peeled up/come loose in several areas revealing the sticky concrete below.



Linoleum tiles were used back in the 50's and 60's, and so far as I know, they never had an embossed surface pattern.  Also, Peel & Stick tiles have an embossed surface, and often will have a clear adhesive that stays behind on concrete if the tile breaks off.

I'm wondering if what you have now are Peel & Stick tiles?


----------



## dpedsea (May 9, 2009)

Many thanks for all the advice!  The current tiles are at least 20 years old, so I don't think they are peel and stick.  They have a 70's feel--mustard yellow, cream and brown pattern.  Supposedly, they were a high quality tile for the era, but have been through a lot--at least 3 floodings (one drain problem and 2 defective water tanks) and many years of use.  Perhaps I would be better off scraping the tiles and residue off (if possible) and staining the concrete until the time we tile the place.

Once again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 10, 2009)

Keep in mind synthetic rubber flooring for your laundry room.  You simply can't beat the traction of rubber soled shoes on rubber flooring.  Synthetic rubber flooring is fairly expensive, but it's extremely durable.  It's the only flooring I know of that's used in golf shops and skating rinks where people will be walking on it with spiked shoes and skates on.

The biggest name in synthetic rubber flooring is Johnsonite.  They have a very wide selection of synthetic rubber floor tiles for a wide variety of applications.

Johnsonite > Home

Maybe take your old tiles off and just leave the floor bare until you can put down synthetic rubber floor tiles.


----------



## Konectoguy (May 22, 2009)

I would suggest konecto


----------



## 4x4v8 (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't do a peel and stick either.  I did it in my laundry room once.  I hate it and wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## Rusty (May 20, 2010)

Could be peel and stick. There were embossed peel and stick available in the early 80's.


----------



## JBS (May 23, 2010)

Don't use johnsonite, it curls at the edges.


----------



## JBS (May 23, 2010)

Don't use Johnosnite, it curls at the edges.


----------



## Rusty (May 23, 2010)

Most Konecto failures are on concrete. They are very moisture and temperature sensitive.


----------

